# Looking for fruity coffee beans for V60



## jonohmygosh (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm keen to try some new beans from different roasters, if you have any suggestions that would fit the mentioned taste profile for a v60 that would be incredible.

I tried the "Juice Box" from the Dept of Coffee in London, and it was full of berry flavour, definitely one of my top go to beans for this type. Have a go if you haven't already, I highly recommend it for filter coffee. https://departmentofcoffee.com/shop/juice-box-filter


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Foundry coffee roasters never fail to deliver juiciness. There's also a forum discount. Try the Bolivian natural


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If V60 I only ever used CrankHouse for pour over, never failed me.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Light roasts from Talor & Jorgen


----------



## jonohmygosh (Jun 1, 2018)

fatboyslim said:


> Foundry coffee roasters never fail to deliver juiciness. There's also a forum discount. Try the Bolivian natural


Looks great! How do I find the discount code?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Foundry coffee roasters never fail to deliver juiciness. There's also a forum discount. Try the Bolivian natural


This ^^^^*

Also the Roko Mountain reserve


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

The Bolivian white honey from Small Batch has been really fruity recently, enjoyed it in the chemex


----------



## jonohmygosh (Jun 1, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Light roasts from Talor & Jorgen


Norwegian Roasters I see! I'm headed to Oslo soon, might actually visit the cafe. Thanks for the suggestion Mark.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Give Colonna a try- their Hartman estate is back on- expensive but great.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

James Gourmet Coffee have always been very fruity. Excellent value for money too.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

jonohmygosh said:


> Looks great! How do I find the discount code?


I emailed them to ask for it, which worked.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Soon as you sign up you get one code, then after that you get the forum one.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

MWJB said:


> Light roasts from Talor & Jorgen


I had a look on their website and the beans seem to be about £16 A unit. Do you know how many grams each unit would be?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> I had a look on their website and the beans seem to be about £16 A unit. Do you know how many grams each unit would be?


250g


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Make sure to visit Tim Wendelboe as well and try the Kenyans from there. It will probably blow your mind!


----------

